# Hello to everyone



## Thestoat (Mar 3, 2011)

Hello everybody, I was made an entered apprentice last Saturday, and am new to being a freemason, there's lots to find out about.

I entered freemasonry because I found my great granfathers stuff, his aprons and old jewels and a lot of old rituals and other paperwork, I never knew any of this excisted.

I have traced freemasonry back to the year 1535 in my family, and that's as far as I can go for now, although I'm researching and there's rumours of the family being traced back to 1346, but it's yet to be confirmed, will be a couple weeks before I find out.

I'm 34 years old, and the only reason I didn't join Freemasons before was because all the family died before they could tell me about it.

When I am Raised to the third degree, I intend on wearing my ancestors apron.

I live in England and joined colcestria lodge.

I'm quite new to everything, so it would be good to chat with people and find out more.

So far, regarding freemasons, I've always had a gap in my life, and I always knew something was missing, now I know what it is, it's been very good so far.


----------



## JohnnyFlotsam (Mar 3, 2011)

Thestoat said:


> Hello everybody, I was made an entered apprentice last Saturday, and am new to being a freemason, there's lots to find out about.


Excellent!


> I have traced freemasonry back to the year 1535 in my family, and that's as far as I can go for now, although I'm researching and there's rumours of the family being traced back to 1346, but it's yet to be confirmed, will be a couple weeks before I find out.



Now that is fascinating. Do share some details when you have time. Please.


----------



## Thestoat (Mar 3, 2011)

Hi yes I will, I've been told by the lodge to be cautious about speaking too freely, but I am in the process of putting together a history of it all, so that it can be shared by masons all over, having read the site, I understand that the texas lodge is recognized by ugle, if that's the case then all good.

I'm studying hard for my second degree, but I think it's going to be a few months, maybe three, but I hope to make it to master in about a year to two years, as I have much catching up to do to follow in the family footsteps.

Becoming a freemason, even just becoming an entered apprentice was the proudest day of my life.


----------



## Benton (Mar 3, 2011)

Congrats! Welcome to the site. I, too, am interested in such a far reaching family lineage in Freemasonry. I'll be fascinated to hear what you have to say.


----------



## adouglas10 (Mar 4, 2011)

Congrats! There is exciting journey waiting for you ahead


----------



## Dave in Waco (Mar 4, 2011)

Congrats Brother!!  I think many of us here would enjoy reading and learning about your family's long history in the Craft.


----------



## MikeMay (Mar 4, 2011)

Congrats on your EA...and yes there is a lot to learn, and it is well worth the effort!  As Dave says, look forward to hearing about your history...


----------



## Thestoat (Mar 4, 2011)

Benton said:
			
		

> Congrats! Welcome to the site. I, too, am interested in just a far reaching family lineage in Freemasonry. I'll be fascinated to hear what you have to say.



Do you mean you also have lineage going back that far? If so, we should get in touch, obviously I am being cautious about it all, but if you go as far back as I do, then chances are we are related, it's all exciting stuff.

I always wondered why I was the way I was, and now I know, and all the stuff my relatives told me before I died all makes complete sense now.

I'm even being cautious about which of my fellow masons I tell the whole story to.

Which lodge are you with?

And yes I think I could have a long journey ahead, not sure about the exciting bit though,  I think at times it could be arduous, and don't forget, I'm still repairing the fortunes of what family I have left.

It looks like we may have a farm up near littleport still, so I'm gunna investigate that, and some of our old land up in norfolk is for sale, so I need to see if I can buy it, or take it back, for now though, back to life as it is now, working a grueling 12 hour day most days, and paying the old mortgage and generally trying to live in the 21st century.

Nice to hear from everyone, and thanks for a great welcome


----------



## Benton (Mar 4, 2011)

Actually, I don't have a terribly long Masonic lineage in my family, and that is perhaps why I'm all the more curious. My maternal grandfather was a Mason, but beyond him in our family history I don't know of any.

My lodge is Canyon, No. 730, under the jurisdiction of the Grand Lodge of Texas, which is regularly recognized by the United Grand Lodge of England. 

I am curious as to why you were cautioned on sharing to much. I'm not criticizing or trying to put in pressure on you, rather just curious as to the reasoning.


----------



## Thestoat (Mar 4, 2011)

Hi there,

They told me that not all lodges were recognized by united grand lodge of England, and that before speaking on the level to anyone, I should be sure that they are part of ugle.
They said there are lodges and grand lodges that we do not recognize, and I should not impart Masonic secrets to them until absolutely sure, in the first degree, I made certain oaths, and they were real serious.

I wasnt trying to act like I can't tell you and stuff, but I'm new to freemasonry, and I don't wanna spoil it for myself, I will check with my proposer, and hopefully it will be fine to publish all my stuff.

It's kinda weird, as I got stuff verifying freemasonry in the 14th century, but others say it started in the 18th century.

All that aside, I'm fascinated by American Freemasons, as they were clearly there right at the start if the revolution, which kinda proves freemasonry goes back a lot further than previously thought.

I hope all that makes sense brother.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Mar 4, 2011)

Welcome to Masons of Texas!


----------



## Bro.BruceBenjamin (Mar 4, 2011)

Welcome to the forums.


----------



## Dave in Waco (Mar 4, 2011)

Thestoat said:


> They told me that not all lodges were recognized by united grand lodge of England, and that before speaking on the level to anyone, I should be sure that they are part of ugle. They said there are lodges and grand lodges that we do not recognize, and I should not impart Masonic secrets to them until absolutely sure, in the first degree, I made certain oaths, and they were real serious.




They are correct to warn you about such things.  I know here in Texas there is an organization called the Regular Grand Lodge of Texas, which is not recognized by the UGLE or the Grand Lodge of Texas.  But also, even on here someone claiming to be a Mason might not be on the level.  In the Virtual world it's kind of difficult to produce a dues card and examine someone.  A good rule of thumb to start with is that if it happens in a tiled or tyled meeting, then you should probably not discuss it directly until you get some more experience and learn what is proper to discuss and what is not.  Even those of us who have been on here and/or masons for some time guard against what information we give away.  

Now I do sometimes discuss something with some of the brothers on here in private, but I have had an opportunity to meet some of the brothers on here and sat in either Lodge or Grand Lodge with them.  But it's good to be safe then sorry.  Every Mason on here should understand that.


----------



## Benton (Mar 4, 2011)

Thestoat said:


> Hi there,
> 
> They told me that not all lodges were recognized by united grand lodge of England, and that before speaking on the level to anyone, I should be sure that they are part of ugle.
> They said there are lodges and grand lodges that we do not recognize, and I should not impart Masonic secrets to them until absolutely sure, in the first degree, I made certain oaths, and they were real serious.
> ...





Certainly, good reasoning, and better safe than sorry.

Regarding the beginnings of Freemasonry, the Grand Lodge of England formed and went public in 1717, which is probably the 18th century date you've heard. It's generally accepted that Freemasonry, in its 'modern' form, dates back to that time. 

However, there are various documents here and there that could date as far back as 1390. See the Regius Manuscript. It's hard to say where or when exactly Freemasonry started. Like I said, in the form we know it today, it started in 1717, though there have obviously been changes since then. But we know it existed prior to that. Unfortunately, much of it's early history hasn't survived to the modern times. There have been numerous theories as to its exact origins, but I imagine we'll never know for sure. We can make educated guesses at best, I think.


----------

